# Should i put my budgies in the same cage?



## jBurn801 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello everyone, I've read lots of stuff here on talkbudgies but never made a post myself. 

Let me start by saying I started with 1 budgie that I purchased when he was a baby, his name is Ozzie Oddbird and he's pretty much my best friend. 

Last March I found a budgie in my backyard that had a hurt wing and foot, I got it it's own cage and nursed it back to health and put it in quarantine but sadly couldn't locate its owner. (I'm not sure of the gender due to it being an adult with a white cere. I do believe it's a female but I'm not positive and it's hard to get a good picture that shows the cere clearly) I named it Pogo because it hopped around on one leg for a while. 

I have Ozzie and Pogo in flight cages right next to each other. 

On the 15th of May this year I found another budgie in my backyard (what are the odds?) This little guy wasn't injured but he sure was worn out. I've been trying to locate the little guys owner with no success and his 30 day quarantine is over today. I call him Little Bird.

I guess my question is after a couple days of introducing Little Bird to Ozzie and Pogo would it be better to keep them all in separate cages or put them together in a big aviary type cage? 
I'm sorry if this is a dumb question but I would appreciate your input and advice.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Not a dumb question. I would not advise putting them all in the same cage especially because it sounds like you have mixed genders and an odd number in a cage can sometimes lead to one being left out. Are you sure that Little Bird is a male? If you can post a frontal picture of Pogo we can advise on the gender. Do Pogo and Ozzie currently have out of the cage time together, if so do they interact and like each other or do they each keep to themselves?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

It's fortunate that all these random budgies particularly land in YOUR yard  Thanks so much for rescuing them 

Meanwhile, I agree with Cody and her questions 100% 

While you're here, please be sure to read through the forums' many other resources in order to stay posted on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help 

Keep us posted on how things go, and we'd love to see photos of your little ones if you get a chance! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for rescuing Little Bird.

I agree with the advice you've been given and look forward to seeing pictures of your flock!*


----------



## jBurn801 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the suggestions they helped a ton. Sorry I didn't reply earlier I had everything happen at once and it's been hectic. My daughter's cat had something called Chyle leaking into his chest cavity and it was compressing his lungs and heart  we tried everything the vet recommended but he didn't get better and I ended up having to get him put to sleep. 

Anyway, I started introducing Little Bird to the others by putting his cage close to theirs everyday. They started talking to each other more and more and seemed to enjoy having little bird around. 

Two days ago I put them in the big aviary and they all three instantly got on the same perch! I thought it was funny because I give them this huge aviary and they all snuggled together on a little 5 inch perch.

I've been watching them closely and they are doing great, they've been moving around the cage playing and singing and they found the food and water with no problems. It's been awesome to watch. I haven't noticed anyone being left out or any altercations as of yet either. Pogo (the one I think is a female) kinda pushes the others around but not in a aggressive way, she just seems to be the dominant one of the three. 

Thank you all again I really appreciate your help. I'll post a picture of them as soon as I can figure out how to do so.


----------



## jBurn801 (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry about your daughter's cat. 

Ozzie, Pogo and Little Bird look as if they are getting along just fine so far -- that's excellent!

You now have two males in with one female so you are going to need to make sure to do everything necessary to prevent any breeding.
Limiting the daylight hours helps a lot. I have one female with multiple males and I do everything I can to keep her from coming into condition.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
* 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

